# Antis, the war dog that flew against the Luftwaffe



## jollyjacktar (1 Nov 2013)

A remarkable story about dog and master.  Photo's and full story at link below.



> So loyal, so brave, the dog who flew against the LuftwaffeAntis the German shepherd was discovered as a puppy in No Man's Land
> 
> RAF gunner Robert Bozdech adopted him as a member of 311 Squadron
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffb (1 Nov 2013)

That's a great story.


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Nov 2013)

Aye, 

Great indeed.


----------

